# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Ganadería  Precios para el productor lechero se incrementan a una tasa anual de 2.08% en últimos nueve años

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mientras que las exportaciones de leche evaporada se expanden a un ritmo de 49.27%.* 
Los precios de la leche fresca al productor o en establo se incrementaron de 0.78 nuevos soles el litro en el año 2000 a 0.92 soles en el 2008, variación que presenta una tasa de crecimiento anual de 2.08 por ciento, reportó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag).  
En cuanto a los precios al consumidor, los de la leche fresca variaron de 0.14 soles el litro en 1990 a 2.18 soles en el 2008, con una tasa de crecimiento anual de 17.82 por ciento, mientras el precio de la leche evaporada (tarro de 410 mililitros) registró una tasa de expansión de 17.31 por ciento al año.  
Sin embargo, el precio de la leche fresca aumentó solo 1.42 por ciento en el 2008, en tanto el de la leche evaporada varió 1.33 por ciento según estadísticas de la Dirección General de Información Agraria (DGIA) del Minag. 
De otro lado, las exportaciones de leche evaporada se incrementaron de 3,244 toneladas en el 2000 a 57,801 toneladas el año pasado, lo que representa una tasa de crecimiento anual de 49.27 por ciento.
Existen otras exportaciones de menor cuantía como el caso de leche en polvo descremada y leche en polvo entera.  
El principal destino de las exportaciones de leche evaporada es Haití, seguido de Trinidad y Tobago, Nigeria, Gambia, Bahamas, Bolivia entre los mas importantes. 
La evolución del precio FOB por tonelada de leche evaporada tuvo crecimientos leves en el período 2000 - 2004. En los años siguientes se registró un mayor incremento, manteniéndose la tendencia hasta la fecha.
Por su parte, las importaciones de leche se hacen en forma significativa en la presentación de leche en polvo descremada y leche en polvo entera. 
La importación de leche en polvo descremada en el 2000 fue de 13,088 toneladas, mientras que el 2008 fue de 9,775 toneladas. En el caso de la leche en polvo entera se importó 11,525 toneladas en el 2000 y 4,671 toneladas en el 2008.  *Fuente:* *www.andina.com.pe** (05/02/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones de productos forestales crecen a tasa promedio anual de 13.2% Artículo: Exportaciones de pisco se multiplicaron 47 veces en últimos nueve años Artículo: Exportaciones de orégano han crecido a tasa promedio anual de 22.5% en últimos seis años Perú ha tecnificado cerca de 50,000 hectáreas para cultivos en los últimos cuatro años Producción de leche fresca en el Perú crece a una tasa anual de 5%

----------

